# Kling Schwestern



## Rolli (31 Juli 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer bei euch besser von den beiden
rüber kommt . Damit meine ich nicht das Schauspiel sondern das 
Sex Appeal . Also Anja oder Gerit schreibt mir !!!


----------



## FCB_Cena (31 Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Anja mehr.


----------



## General (31 Juli 2009)

*anja*


----------



## thomashm (1 Aug. 2009)

Gerit natürlich.


----------



## mirona (5 Aug. 2009)

schön


----------



## Buterfly (6 Aug. 2009)

mirona schrieb:


> schön


Jo schön sind beide 

Ich würde aber auch Anja sagen


----------



## grindelsurfer (7 Aug. 2009)

Anja!


----------



## beobachter5 (12 Aug. 2009)

Anja


----------



## Mücke 67 (1 Juni 2010)

Anj hat was


----------



## Merker45 (29 Juli 2010)

Die PB Bilder von Gerit sind nicht schlecht. Aber die Anja ist schon wei bisschen heißer.


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2010)

Morgens Anja, Abends Gerit


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Morgens Anja, Abends Gerit




Ich würd sagen: Morgens Anja, Abends Anja


----------



## onkelhelmut (1 Dez. 2010)

Ganz klar Anja.


----------



## thor6805 (22 Mai 2011)

da gibt es gar keine Zweifel : ANJA !


----------



## Bargo (22 Mai 2011)

...seh die Umfrage gerade erst 

Für mich eindeutig: *Gerit * :drip:
Anja finde ich ja nur langweilig (was die Erotik angeht)


----------



## Verlowt (23 Aug. 2011)

gerit


----------



## Antares (24 Aug. 2011)

Anja, die hat was.


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2011)

beide sind geil, jede auf ihre Art


----------

